# Bow release



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Misplaced my release. Looking at new ones. What do y'all recommend? 


Daryl Ransleben


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lots of different styles and brands to chose from. Personally, I've had got results from Scott releases. Had maybe 4 over a 20 year span. Not too expensive but durable. Good luck.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Just switched to the TruFire Hard Core buckle fold back. Groups have gotten tighter and is very comfortable. Well worth the $$$

http://www.trufire.com/hardcore-buckle-foldback-max/


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Tru-ball short and sweet, trigger breaks like a good target pistol. This matters, a lot of target panic and jerking is caused by the crappy trigger pull of a lot of releases.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

patwilson said:


> Just switched to the TruFire Hard Core buckle fold back. Groups have gotten tighter and is very comfortable. Well worth the $$$
> 
> http://www.trufire.com/hardcore-buckle-foldback-max/


That's the same one I have. Tried a good bit of them before I bought one, and ended up really liking this one.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

patwilson said:


> Just switched to the TruFire Hard Core buckle fold back. Groups have gotten tighter and is very comfortable. Well worth the $$$
> 
> http://www.trufire.com/hardcore-buckle-foldback-max/


Just having the hook on the end never caused a problem

Daryl Ransleben


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I am big fan of Scott releases. I have the itty bitty and been my favorite for the past 5 years.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

daryl1979 said:


> Just having the hook on the end never caused a problem
> 
> Daryl Ransleben


That is the main reason I switch to the single hook. I had 4 different miss fires with my last release. Also I don't make any noise fumbling around trying to find the loop and the "snap". This release is adjustable in length and squeeze. Very crisp. It's a day and night difference compared to the traditional release. Also gives a little in hand torque to the bow string, which makes it nice on the hold...


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I gave both my Scott's to my son n grandson both were the first Scott's on the market....they were about 30$ back then and still will release when you 'think' shoot. Back then all the others were under 20....


----------

